# Chinese (Hong Kong) ferry sinks



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Press release - 

_ONLY the bow could be seen.
That was all that was left of a mainland ferry which collided with a Hong Kong-Macau ferry yesterday.

No one was injured in the accident, reported Hong Kong newspapers, but the 92 passengers on the China ferry were forced onto the bow as the boat began to sink.

And rescuers had to save two crewmen who had fallen into the water.


The China ferry, travelling from Zhuhai to Guishan Island collided with a New World First Ferry vessel at about 10am.

It was raining heavily at the time.

The First Ferry vessel was travelling to Hong Kong from Macau.

The accident occurred just after the vessel had left Macau.

PANIC 

About 50 sightseers and crew from the sinking ferry leapt onto inflatable rafts and transferred to the First Ferry vessel and other boats that came to their rescue, reported the South China Morning Post.


One passenger told The Standard: 'We panicked when we saw the vessel taking in water.'

Another passenger said: 'Some of us scrambled for life jackets and tried to climb onto the bow while others jumped into the sea.'

Marine officials said nearby ships took part in the rescue operation.

Passengers from the sinking ferry were taken on board the slightly damaged First Ferry vessel, which was carrying 42 passengers. They were later transferred to other boats.

The authorities said the accident may have been caused by bad weather.

The Hong Kong-Macau ferry was taken to Zhuhai for examination by marine authorities, while the damaged China boat remained stranded at the scene of the accident last night._

Rushie


----------

